# Fear The Walking Dead



## Mike (Aug 25, 2015)

What'd you guys think of the pilot on Sunday? I though it was alright. It started pretty slow with just trying to get you attached to characters and kind of felt like a bad cable tv drama explaining their lives and troubles. I thought some of the acting was pretty bad when characters were trying to express care or concern for one another. The characters need to come into/own their roles more before I can feel any type of attachment to them. Little plot holes here and there also kept irking me and pulling me back to reality. Unrelated: Way too many commercials and Nick for whatever reason reminds me of Saul (James Franco) in Pineapple express. 

Once it got moving though about 3/4 of the way through it seemed a bit better. The suspenseful situations built up nicely. The mystery surrounding what's going on is being handled well so far (Even though Walking Dead fans already know what's up).


Spoiler



The walkers and gore looked a little funny to me. Maybe cause it's fresh as opposed to aged and rotting, not sure can't quite put my finger on it.



I think the show has some potential, but I personally had initial negative feelings towards the show since it seemed like an unnecessary spin off occurring while TWD is still alive and kicking.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 25, 2015)

It wasn't great, I think it will get better from what they showed for the rest of the season previews. It's all just starting so they are trying to show the confusion around the whole event. If it just started out with an all out zombie horde assault, then it just be another Walking Dead episode. Also, the producers were saying that enough people wanted to see how it started that they thought it warranted a spinoff. They also didn't want to make it like another season of The Walking Dead, so expect it to be different.


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 25, 2015)

i liked it. i think some of the fresh walkers are a little funny lookin'. i read an interview a bit back where Greg Nicotero said they were going to look basically like junkies with sunken/dark eyes w/ contacts for the first couple of episodes.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Aug 25, 2015)

Just watched it a little while ago on dvr.

Pretty boring so far. I wasn't expecting a walker kill-fest on the first episode, it just seems they could have made it a little more interesting.

Looks like it will get better though. Hopefully just a slow start.


----------



## Hallic (Aug 31, 2015)

i agree it was a bit more slowly paced, but nothing too slow. Rea;;y like the fact there is no rushing into anything.
I found the acting to be a bit more genuine than walking dead itself, which feels so fake all the time.
Im going to follow it.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 31, 2015)

Second episode was better than the first one. Sucks that they are taking a two week break between episodes though.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 3, 2015)

Watched the 2nd episode. Definitely better. 

Hopefully the fecal matter strikes the wind machine soon.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 3, 2015)

i purposely didnt watch too much of this cause im sure i will be hooked on it once they get a good story and cast together.

it would be cool if every once in a while the characters from this series and wd crossed paths...maybe even show how some of them ended up. like what happened with the "vatos" which they let you assume they were killed, but never showed full details.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 3, 2015)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> it would be cool if every once in a while the characters from this series and wd crossed paths



It would be really cool, but they are pretty far from each other. FTWD is in LA(or at least it's starting there), WD in Georgia. Who knows though.


----------

